# Out with the Old in with the New. Froling Install.



## huffdawg (Jul 13, 2016)

Froling install as it happens


----------



## BoiledOver (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice upgrade, congrats to you. Did the EKO 40 fail and how long did you run it?


----------



## huffdawg (Jul 16, 2016)

huffdawg said:


> Froling install as it happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The EKO  never failed but had lots of issues I got sick of dealing with.

- Doors seals were a pita.. always replacing and repairing.
- Doors were orientated opposite to what worked best for my boiler room configuration.
- fan very seldom shut off after burning a load.
-Controller went kaput
-Fan capacitor went kaput.
-refractory bricks prone to cracking into pieces.
- not conducive to loading while burning.
-bypass damper  always made me nervous .. especially when wife or kids were operating..  (forgetting to shut)

Also the froling will have more output .. will give me a little more punch in the coldest spells  and efficiency should be better .


----------



## maple1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking forward to the rest of this story!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 17, 2016)

Watching...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 17, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Watching...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know you want one!


----------



## huffdawg (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry for the delay.. after all the smoke damage I decided to clean up and repaint, also tidy up some wiring.


----------



## huffdawg (Jul 26, 2016)

.  Lifting the boiler up to get the pallet out , next trick getting it into the boiler room.


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 2, 2016)

Removed the old 4 way esbe  valve and install an opped circ. pump . Will also be repiping the supply to the shop floor heating . Its the second pipe from the top of the buffer tank on the left. I will plumb it to the next valve down  on the left which was the return and adding another penetration below that for the new  return. Hopefully I will get a little better stratification.

Huff


----------



## lotawood (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice choice of boiler.

I think it is not recommended to have your pump electrical switch panel below the pump, like you have in the rear pump.


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 5, 2016)

lotawood said:


> Nice choice of boiler.
> 
> I think it is not recommended to have your pump electrical switch panel below the pump, like you have in the rear pump.



Those arnt switches they are outlets . They are not hot anymore .. They were for the previous boiler. The froling is 240. I'll prolly convert that heater to the 240 power source.


----------



## warno (Sep 6, 2016)

I might be wrong but I think lotawood was talking about the electrical box on the pump housing itself. I think the electrical orientation always lands the box  either on the top or side of the pump motor.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thinking you may be right.


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 6, 2016)

I just fitted those pumps together to fit the copper pipe, its not permanent the one on the right I stole from shop floor loop. But thanx for the heads up.


----------



## lotawood (Sep 6, 2016)

I didn't even notice the outlets.

I remembered from the instructions that came with the Grundfos pumps recommended not orienting the electrical connection panel, where the three speed switch is located, underneath the pump. It just looks like the rearward pump has that panel below the pipeline.  I assumed that was to prevent water from dripping down into the electrical connections, if it ever leaks. 

The front (left) pump looks like the switch/electrical is above the pipeline.


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 9, 2016)

moving the froling into the boiler room. I have a 2 tonne floor jack lifting from the front.


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 9, 2016)

In position


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 12, 2016)

can any froling owners tell me if these turbs are orientated properly in the actuator mechanism properly?
The instructions are a little vague.


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 12, 2016)

installing exterior cladding


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 13, 2016)

Running cables through trays and terminating connections


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 14, 2016)

I imagine you had to take the cladding off to get it through the door or something, but it's also nice that it didn't get dinged up while moving.


----------



## huffdawg (Sep 14, 2016)

None of the cladding was on . Pretty much the whole thing had to be assembled.. But it would not have fit through the door with the cladding on.. Definitely a lot of attention to detail went into it all, from the cable trays, strain reliefs, pin connectors, to door design and latching method .


----------



## huffdawg (Oct 21, 2016)

Done the near boiler plumbing in Copper.. (very time consuming) pretty much ready for the inaugural fire.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 21, 2016)

How much will the Froling control things vs, the Vesta?  The Froling has some capabilities in this area, no?


----------



## huffdawg (Oct 21, 2016)

The froling will modulate the boiler pump. It will tell you what size a fire to light according to the temps in the buffer tank. That feature prolly not used in my case as I have a 1000 gals of storage as well as 150 gal buffer.. the Vesta will control pretty much everything else


----------



## huffdawg (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## huffdawg (Oct 21, 2016)

huffdawg said:


> View attachment 186151



First fire. Lit small one with the ignition door open to cure refractory


----------



## Nofossil (Oct 22, 2016)

Congratulations on first fire.

That's first-class hardware. We've had good luck with Froling sites, and I'm sure you'll be happy with it.

I'm not sure we have any (before yours) with their latest controller, but we've been able to coordinate well with the Frolings we've seen.

For instance, we have a site with the P4 pellet boiler, multiple buildings, and a ton of solar hot water panels. During summertime, we only use the Froling to charge the top half of storage so that there's cool water left for the solar panels to heat. In the winter, we charge all the way to the bottom to reduce the number of pellet boiler cycles. We'll likely add more rules based on time of day and forecast data.

Looks like you're pretty near ready for the 'opposed circulator' rules - just let me know.


----------



## huffdawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Nofossil said:


> Congratulations on first fire.
> 
> That's first-class hardware. We've had good luck with Froling sites, and I'm sure you'll be happy with it.
> 
> ...



Yes I'm ready but I/m heading out on a 2  week hunting trip.. Im just going to let the wife run it with out storage invoved for now . thanx NoFo.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 23, 2016)

huffdawg said:


> Im just going to let the wife run it with out storage involved for now .


 Likely to be totally satisfactory but unless I misunderstand what you said, a word of caution: the Froling needs a place to send its btus, and storage is that place. The Froling should not be operated in a way that sends it into idle.


----------



## huffdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

jebatty said:


> Likely to be totally satisfactory but unless I misunderstand what you said, a word of caution: the Froling needs a place to send its btus, and storage is that place. The Froling should not be operated in a way that sends it into idle.



The wife will just be using the buffer tank capacity which is 150 gals,. She'll just be lighting small batch burns.. no slumbering I hope .


----------



## Marshy (Jun 9, 2017)

Any update on your first heating season? I'm considering a Froling with 820 gal storage. Any bits off advice? 

Sounds like you are using a different Control system than the BLT controller they provide..?


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes. How do you like the Froling so far?


----------



## huffdawg (Jun 20, 2017)

Sorry I haven't been on here too much lately, out getting wood and enjoying the nice weather The Froling has been awesome . Burn less wood ,approx. 25% less. Can handle wood much larger than my EKO 40 without bridging and losing gasification.. Very easy to start and user friendly , I don't cut kindling I start with full size pieces. Very little smoke on startup compared to the eko and virtually no smoke inside my boiler room now.. Also no bypass damper which in my opinion is safer ( wife cant leave open).

The Vesta controller controls everything except the boiler, the Boiler controller is functional but only for boiler operation ,  I ran the two sensors from the boiler to the top and bottom wells in the buffer tank and the boiler decides what it needs to do from those parameters, the o2 censor and the boiler water temp sensor. Once the buffer tank gets hot enough the vesta  tells the pumps where to send the heated water to.

I would definitely recommend the Froling, I wish I had bought one initially would have saved me a lot of time and money


----------



## TCaldwell (Jun 20, 2017)

Time to start a new hobby


----------



## Marshy (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm happy to report that I have joined the Froling crowd. I put a down payment on a FHGL 20/30 and will be getting a 820 gal solartechnics tank. I look forward to putting it together for this coming heating season. I will start my own thread when I start the construction.


----------



## huffdawg (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats . I luv New boiler and system builds.. can hardly wait.


----------

